# A question about my amazon sword.



## cowelder (Aug 16, 2006)

It's leaves are turning reddish-brown is that normal?


----------



## bpswim90 (Oct 30, 2005)

No, I'd say that means it has a nutrient deficiency of some sort.


----------



## k-dawg- (Feb 2, 2006)

tank specs? we cant help tht much w/out more info


----------



## cowelder (Aug 16, 2006)

No ammonia or nitrites, about 15ppm of nitrates. And my pH is about 7.5


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Are you sure its Echinodorous amazonicus? There are many, many species labeled as amazon sword which in fact are not the "true" sword everyone thinks of. Some can have a reddish tint to their leaves.


----------



## cowelder (Aug 16, 2006)

No I'm not sure. I bought it from a little pet store. So They don't have much knowledge with plants.


----------



## k-dawg- (Feb 2, 2006)

i meant more like lighting/co2 or any ferts, but damon is probly right, amazon swords are generally easy to grow so it might be natural


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2007)

naw thats not natrul what kind of light are they getting


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Reddish tint is very natural in many aquatic plants, even those that dont normally turn red. Depends on lighting, as well as NO3 for many species. Limit No3 and some plants turn reddish (a different kind of chloraphyll that doesn't use the same spectrum as the more common ones.) Take a look at rotala sp. rotundifolia. A perfect example. And many swords are reddish.


----------



## cowelder (Aug 16, 2006)

It's a fluorescent bulb. But I'm not sure about how many watts it is. I just bought the hood a few weeks ago and it had the bulb with it. No Co2, or ferts.


----------

